# NASA turns to religious scholars to prepare humanity for alien contact



## A.Joseph (Dec 29, 2021)

Anybody get that call?








NASA turns to religious scholars to prepare humanity for alien contact


A priest, a rabbi and an imam are among theologians hired by NASA to examine how the world would react if life beyond earth was found on other planets.




www.trtworld.com




“Detection [of alien life] might come in a decade or only in future centuries or perhaps never at all, but if or where it does, it will be useful to have thought through the implications in advance.”


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Dec 29, 2021)

The west has been given a new religious icon to adore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm ready for it. I'm already a believer in aliens. I'm a rational thinker, but many years ago a friend and I saw a UFO very close to us. It was amazing. We saw the lit up windows all around it. Any aliens must be created beings, so that doesn't hinder my view of God. I am very curious though as to why they have not directly communicated with humanity yet.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 3


----------



## De Jager (Dec 29, 2021)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I'm ready for it. I'm already a believer in aliens. I'm a rational thinker, but many years ago a friend and I saw a UFO very close to us. It was amazing. We saw the lit up windows all around it. Any aliens must be created beings, so that doesn't hinder my view of God. I am very curious though as to why they have not directly communicated with humanity yet.


Not sure if serious.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 29, 2021)

De Jager said:


> Not sure if serious.


Lol yeah for real. Not believe in aliens, don't you?


----------



## De Jager (Dec 29, 2021)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Lol yeah for real. Not believe in aliens, don't you?


I believe that there are human beings, elect angels, and fallen angels but no other created beings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 29, 2021)

De Jager said:


> I believe that there are human beings, elect angels, and fallen angels but no other created beings.


My old pastor had a professor at Knox seminary who had an alien poster hanging up in his classroom that said "I'm a believer."

If a respectable reformed scholar can believe in them, I guess I can too.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Dec 29, 2021)

I’ve actually been thinking about the ‘question’ of intelligent beings on other planets, because my daughter texted me some questions. Some thoughts:

Any being with a rational soul would be one made in the image of God, yes?

Any being created in the image of God must be one created with a free will, as was Adam?

Such a being would of necessity have to undergo a period of probation as Adam did and… succeed where Adam failed?

I think the Scriptures plainly show this earth and the heavens as being the stage for God’s work of creation. I mean, he rested after this work and instituted the Sabbath as part of his moral law… 
These things and more give us to know that as far as intelligent life and living souls, God chose this planet alone to display his works of creation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Amen 2


----------



## Taylor (Dec 29, 2021)

Jeri Tanner said:


> I’ve actually been thinking about the ‘question’ of intelligent beings on other planets, because my daughter texted me some questions. Some thoughts:
> 
> Any being with a rational soul would be one made in the image of God, yes?
> 
> ...


I completely agree with your line of reasoning, as it is mine, as well. There are rational beings, though, that are not made in God's image (i.e., angels). Other than that, your argument is exactly where I land.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Taylor (Dec 29, 2021)

Other than what Jeri said, my position is this: extraterrestrial life is real. They are called angels. Beyond that, my favorite statement on this subject comes from Robert Reymond:

Hundreds of the world’s space scientists are spending vast sums from their nations’ treasuries trying to make meaningful contact with imagined rational beings living in deep space. It is an extremely questionable undertaking for many reasons, but the insatiable thirst for a word to us from another world drives them on in a pursuit that has to date yielded nothing.

The Christian church believes that it already possesses such a word from “outer space,” or, more accurately, a word from _beyond_ space, even from the Triune God of heaven himself.​​—Robert Reymond, _A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith_, 2nd ed. (Nashville, TN: Thomas Nelson, Inc., 1998), 2; emphasis original.​

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1 | Edifying 2


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 29, 2021)

We know there are aliens. God willing, we are among them.

1 Peter 2:11

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## pilgrimmum (Dec 30, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> We know there are aliens. God willing, we are among them.
> 
> 1 Peter 2:11


Wayfaring strangers.


----------



## pilgrimmum (Dec 30, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> Anybody get that call?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I definitely don't believe in Aliens though we did chase them around with a friend for a few years before we were Christians. Its easy to convince yourself especially if you don't have the Word of God or the Holy Spirit. Our friend had an instrument that detected electromagnetic energy and reckoned it alerted him to their presence. What I'm worried about is a sudden _message _from the '_Aliens'_ instructing us all ect through the Christian, Islamic and Jewish leaders. You can just imagine the scenarios and scams they could use playing this one on the people. God help us. Stick to the Word of God. It's got all we need for Life and Godliness 2 Peter 1:3.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 30, 2021)

I doubt the existence of intelligent life outside of earth but if it were discovered it wouldn’t hurt my faith at all. Deuteronomy 29:29.

I do think there could be plant and animal life out there, ready for the day man lands there if that were ever possible.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 30, 2021)

Fallen archons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian T (Dec 30, 2021)

Jeri Tanner said:


> The west has been given a new religious icon to adore.



Do others here see something spiritually nefarious in all this increasingly common mainstream talk of "Hey folks! We're about to make contact with extra-terrestrials!"? I am seeing a lot more of it lately, and I can see the Rulers of this World using it as yet another weapon to attack Christ and His Church by weakening peoples' Christian faith even further. So not only am I skeptical about the claims of ET life itself, I am even far more skeptical with regard to "what are the powers-that-be up to this time??" 

Just my € 0.018.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Dec 30, 2021)

Well, there are plenty of _hnau_ that live on Glundandra, Malacandra, Perelandra, etc.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Osnah (Dec 30, 2021)

Brian T said:


> Do others here see something spiritually nefarious in all this increasingly common mainstream talk of "Hey folks! We're about to make contact with extra-terrestrials!"? I am seeing a lot more of it lately, and I can see the Rulers of this World using it as yet another weapon to attack Christ and His Church by weakening peoples' Christian faith even further. So not only am I skeptical about the claims of ET life itself, I am even far more skeptical with regard to "what are the powers-that-be up to this time??"
> 
> Just my € 0.018.


I would say that most of us would say that earth is the center of God's created universe in the sense that earth is where God shows His ultimate glory in His Son's sacrifice. However, we are seeing more talk of UFO's and aliens in our culture and media. 

This brings up a question for me. Should we as Christians have an answer from our Christian worldview as related to UFO's and aliens? I would say so. That article points out that NASA is employing 'religious scholars' for an answer. When they try to blend the worldview of UFO's with 'religious scholars' who are not Christian, many can be led astray. 

I think that in some ways Christians not having an answer for this topic hurts our message of God to the world. Unbelievers scoff at the idea that we can talk about the Creator but not have an answer for video footage that our government releases or the eye-witness testimonies. Not that we should focus on this topic, but it's a good practice in my opinion to at least discuss it and how it relates to our worldview.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 30, 2021)

Brian T said:


> Do others here see something spiritually nefarious in all this increasingly common mainstream talk of "Hey folks! We're about to make contact with extra-terrestrials!"? I am seeing a lot more of it lately, and I can see the Rulers of this World using it as yet another weapon to attack Christ and His Church by weakening peoples' Christian faith even further. So not only am I skeptical about the claims of ET life itself, I am even far more skeptical with regard to "what are the powers-that-be up to this time??"
> 
> Just my € 0.018.


Yeah I think I see that as well. Especially because this is being viewed as highly scientific and intelligent stuff we're dealing with, and it's becoming very recognized within the scientific community, military, and political establishments. It's becoming very mainstream, which I don't see how it couldn't be. There are so many unexplained phenomena happening in our airspace, and none of us have any idea what it is. The implications of this are huge, depending on what the truth is. 

As a Christian it is not going to affect my faith either way. Even if there is intelligent life other than humans, they are obviously not God. I do understand that it would be more difficult to fit alien life into the biblical worldview, but nonetheless I'm sure it can be done. I definitely think the idea of extra-terrestrials is becoming more normalized and not suppressed or ridiculed anymore, so we are probably blazing into new territory as humans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 30, 2021)

Osnah said:


> I think that in some ways Christians not having an answer for this topic hurts our message of God to the world. Unbelievers scoff at the idea that we can talk about the Creator but not have an answer for video footage that our government releases or the eye-witness testimonies. Not that we should focus on this topic, but it's a good practice in my opinion to at least discuss it and how it relates to our worldview.


Yes, I agree. When there are credible videos and testimonies, and a Christian's only response is that that is an angel or demon, that makes us a laughing stock and seems so out of touch with reality.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Dec 30, 2021)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Yes, I agree. When there are credible videos and testimonies, and a Christian's only response is that that is an angel or demon, that makes us a laughing stock and seems so out of touch with reality.


How akin is this to the credible evidence we are shown for evolution in an old earth, (for instance), which we deny by faith? Are we not just as much a laughingstock for that and many other things we can only know by revelation?

I agree that it will be good to search the Scriptures and learn how to speak wisely to these claims of extra-terrestrials and such. 

(By the way Ryan, I saw a similar thing in my teens as you describe. Frightened me. But I never thought it was an extra-terrestrial/alien thing and there’s a reason for that.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 2


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Logan (Dec 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## De Jager (Dec 30, 2021)

Why are we so quick to ascribe unexplainable phenomena to beings that God has never said that he created (aliens) as opposed to ones that he has (angels)? If Satan can masquerade as an angel of light, why can he not masquerade as some stupid flying object.

I have to fully confess, I think the idea of aliens is complete and utter garbage, a colossal waste of time and spiritually unprofitable.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brian T (Dec 30, 2021)

De Jager said:


> Why are we so quick to ascribe unexplainable phenomena to beings that God has never said that he created (aliens) as opposed to ones that he has (angels)? If Satan can masquerade as an angel of light, why can he not masquerade as some stupid flying object.
> 
> I have to fully confess, I think the idea of aliens is complete and utter garbage, a colossal waste of time and spiritually unprofitable.



I agree with your post here. One thing that keeps occurring to me as I think about all this is how any supposed encounter with supposed extra-terrestrials will be interpreted through the lens of SCIENCE, further reinforcing the modern/post-modern idea that SCIENCE is _the only possible key _to understanding such encounters. ANYONE who tries to appeal to anything Biblical, will be mocked and ridiculed. And I am willing to bet that none of these "religious consultants" that NASA has hired will toe a traditional, biblical line, but will immediately presuppose that SCIENCE is the only way to explain what's happening. Their job will be to formulate some new ethical paradigm based on this "new scientific data" under the patina of religiosity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 30, 2021)

Jeri Tanner said:


> How akin is this to the credible evidence we are shown for evolution in an old earth, (for instance), which we deny by faith? Are we not just as much a laughingstock for that and many other things we can only know by revelation?
> 
> I agree that it will be good to search the Scriptures and learn how to speak wisely to these claims of extra-terrestrials and such.
> 
> (By the way Ryan, I saw a similar thing in my teens as you describe. Frightened me. But I never thought it was an extra-terrestrial/alien thing and there’s a reason for that.)


Thanks for your good points!

So there are literally thousands of eyewitnesses who have claimed to see UFOs. Some of them are gigantic, like 100 yards across. Some people have even claimed to see these things up close. Our own military I believe is now saying out of many cases they investigated, only a few of them they were able to determine what they were.

Something really strange is happening, and that is a fact. As far as we know it is not technology that humans have. And these things that are seen are vehicles, with lights, shapes, materials, and other things that are not spirit by nature.

If we are constantly seeing angels and demons in the sky, why are we not seeing them here among us? The biblical examples of such spiritual beings generally take some sort of living form. The Bible does not describe them as looking like flying discs, airships, and things alike.

I don't feel I need to try to convince somebody about this, as I think in time we will know more. But I do think we should be open-minded, and ready to shape our Biblical worldview based off of reality.

I'm willing to be convinced otherwise, but as of right now ETs just seem like a plausible reality to me.

Blessings to you!


----------



## Brian T (Dec 30, 2021)

Even though Seraphim Rose was a convert to the eastern church, he did write a decent book that dealt with, among other things, the topic of UFOs entitled "Orthodoxy and the Religion of the Future."

Writing in the mid-70s, when UFOs were becoming all the rage (as I remember so well, having grown up in the 70s-80s), Rose noted that the thirst for UFOs was just another anti-Christian religious phenomenon bound up with the modern world. Even though the modern world prides itself on abolishing religion, we are religious by nature and, once the Christian God is rejected, all sorts of other transcendental and mysterious beings will fill the void, and their meaning will be explained by the scientists, as SCIENCE is viewed as the only way to attain Truth.

As he put it, "Science fiction has given the images, _evolution_ has produced the philosophy, and the technology of the 'space age' has supplied the plausibility for such encounters" in this new UFO-religion. He also noted that many of those adherents of this UFO-religious phenomenon, rather than thirsting after the Christian God, instead (quoting Jacques Vallee), have a "great thirst for contact with superior minds that will provide guidance for our poor, harassed, hectic, planet."

None of these adherents would believe that Christ can save us ....but these aliens can.

What he said back in 1975 I think still holds true today with regard to all this talk of extra-terrestrial encounters.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 30, 2021)

Brian T said:


> Even though Seraphim Rose was a convert to the eastern church, he did write a decent book that dealt with, among other things, the topic of UFOs entitled "Orthodoxy and the Religion of the Future."
> 
> Writing in the mid-70s, when UFOs were becoming all the rage (as I remember so well, having grown up in the 70s-80s), Rose noted that the thirst for UFOs was just another anti-Christian religious phenomenon bound up with the modern world. Even though the modern world prides itself on abolishing religion, we are religious by nature and, once the Christian God is rejected, all sorts of other transcendental and mysterious beings will fill the void, and their meaning will be explained by the scientists, as SCIENCE is viewed as the only way to attain Truth.
> 
> ...


This could be a reality, but just because something can become an idol, that doesn't make it any more or less objectively true.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Dec 30, 2021)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> ready to shape our Biblical worldview based off of reality.


And what is the reality? You saw something and we've heard reports of other people seeing something, and we've even seen videos and stuff put out by others and by the government. But as always, we need a biblical approach to how we think and speak about these things. Do you have any thoughts on the issues raised earlier re: the fact that any intelligent being must be a rational soul created in God’s image; and if that being is not an angel or a devil, it can only be one of us?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Dec 30, 2021)

Brian T said:


> Do others here see something spiritually nefarious in all this increasingly common mainstream talk of "Hey folks! We're about to make contact with extra-terrestrials!"? I am seeing a lot more of it lately, and I can see the Rulers of this World using it as yet another weapon to attack Christ and His Church by weakening peoples' Christian faith even further. So not only am I skeptical about the claims of ET life itself, I am even far more skeptical with regard to "what are the powers-that-be up to this time??"
> 
> Just my € 0.018.


Yeah, I think it’s a joke. A sad, desperate joke. Gatekeeping and manipulation tactics.


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 30, 2021)

At least we know the aliens will use the KJV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 30, 2021)

Earlier alien accounts were of green men from the moon. Now they are of Grey men from Alpha Centauri. They are updating as our awareness increases. "Alien encounters" match what earlier generations would have called demonic or cryptid experiences. Moreover, when Alistair Crowley channeled Lam, it looked just like a grey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## De Jager (Dec 30, 2021)

Smeagol said:


> At least we know the aliens will use the KJV


What's wrong with that? That's the same version John the Baptist used. If it's good enough for J the B, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 30, 2021)

Jeri Tanner said:


> And what is the reality? You saw something and you’ve heard reports of other people seeing something, and you’ve even seen videos and stuff put out by others and by the government. Fine and good. But as always, we need a theological approach to how we think and speak about these things. Do you have any thoughts on the issues raised earlier re: the fact that any intelligent being must be a rational soul created in God’s image; and if that being is not an angel or a devil, it can only be one of us?


I will admit that it is difficult to fit aliens into my biblical worldview. But it is not out of the question. God neither affirms or denies this topic in the bible. It sounds like if you found out there were aliens, you would then have to disregard the bible. My thinking is not along these lines. I believe God was silent on this topic, so if it is a reality, I'll just have to work it into my biblical framework. 

I just don't want to see any of us Christians be ignorant or arrogant about possible realities. I don't think we should have this mentality: "Nicholas Copernicus and Galileo Galilei were two scientists who printed books that later became banned. Copernicus faced no persecution when he was alive because he died shortly after publishing his book. Galileo, on the other hand, was tried by the Inquisition after his book was published. Both scientists held the same theory that the Earth revolved around the sun, a theory now known to be true. However, the Church disapproved of this theory because the Holy Scriptures state that the Earth is at the center, not the Sun. As the contents of the Bible were taken literally, the publishing of these books proved, to the Church, that Copernicus and Galileo were sinners; they preached, through their writing, that the Bible was wrong."

That was from a website. 

One of my favorite authors, who is a Presbyterian from the 1800s, J.R. Miller, wrote in a devotional the possibility of other beings on other planets. I don't think it's really that strange of stuff. God has infinite power and infinite capabilities. He has unveiled a lot to us about this world and the plan of salvation, but beyond that we do not know.

I am always open-minded about this stuff, and willing to change, but this is just where the evidence has led me now. But I would ask you all, are you willing to change your theology if there is enough evidence? In my life I have really learned that all humans get a lot of things wrong all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Dec 30, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Earlier alien accounts were of green men from the moon. Now they are of Grey men from Alpha Centauri. They are updating as our awareness increases. "Alien encounters" match what earlier generations would have called demonic or cryptid experiences. Moreover, when *Alistair Crowley *channeled Lam, it looked just like a grey.


CERN? https://www.wsj.com/articles/cern-i...-maybe-opening-the-portals-of-hell-1459800113

I remember reading about that guy Jack Pasrsons….. yikes! https://www.wired.co.uk/article/jpl-jack-parsons
_“Parsons came to believe in magic, a force that he felt could be explained through quantum physics.”_

From Kinsey (to Darwin?) to Fauci…. The experts really toe the ethical lines.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 30, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> CERN? https://www.wsj.com/articles/cern-i...-maybe-opening-the-portals-of-hell-1459800113
> 
> I remember reading about that guy Jack Pasrsons….. yikes! https://www.wired.co.uk/article/jpl-jack-parsons
> 
> From Kinsey to Darwin to Fauci…. The experts really toe the ethical lines.



The CERN angle is interesting and I think there is something to it, but Crowley (and maybe Lovecraft) was channeling "entities" long before CErn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 30, 2021)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I will admit that it is difficult to fit aliens into my biblical worldview. But it is not out of the question. God neither affirms or denies this topic in the bible. It sounds like if you found out there were aliens, you would then have to disregard the bible. My thinking is not along these lines. I believe God was silent on this topic, so if it is a reality, I'll just have to work it into my biblical framework.
> 
> I just don't want to see any of us Christians be ignorant or arrogant about possible realities. I don't think we should have this mentality: "Nicholas Copernicus and Galileo Galilei were two scientists who printed books that later became banned. Copernicus faced no persecution when he was alive because he died shortly after publishing his book. Galileo, on the other hand, was tried by the Inquisition after his book was published. Both scientists held the same theory that the Earth revolved around the sun, a theory now known to be true. However, the Church disapproved of this theory because the Holy Scriptures state that the Earth is at the center, not the Sun. As the contents of the Bible were taken literally, the publishing of these books proved, to the Church, that Copernicus and Galileo were sinners; they preached, through their writing, that the Bible was wrong."
> 
> ...



Even granting the logical possibility of it, the evidence for exo-biological life on other planets is pretty small. The anthropic principle (and other angles on fine-tuning) almost certainly rule it out. See Hugh Ross's _Lights in the Sky and Little Green Men. _Also, the Fermi paradox.









Lights in the Sky and Little Green Men (Hugh Ross)


Samples and Ross cogently argue against any sort of “alien visitors” while acknowledging the reality of eye-witness reports. They are able to maintain this tension by reducing the question from “U…




tentsofshem.wordpress.com





The problem with interstellar travel: 

Traveling at half the velocity of light, it would take nine years to reach the nearest star. But we aren’t going to the nearest star. We have to find an earth-like one that could support life. That would take at least fifty light years.

The faster you move through space, the more damage debris does to the craft. The slower you move, the longer it takes. That’s the insurmountable problem. If you armor the craft, then you need extra propellant. That makes the craft faster, which means you need more armor, which means you need extra propellant for the extra propellant.


----------



## A.Joseph (Dec 30, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> The CERN angle is interesting and I think there is something to it, but Crowley (and maybe Lovecraft) was channeling "entities" long before CErn.


On a loosely related note, Kary Mullis was tripping on LSD when he conceived the PCR…. These experts are a strange brew.

_“The moment of discovery, as Mullis described it in his memoir, seemed psychedelic. “Lurid blue and pink images of electric molecules injected themselves somewhere between the mountain road and my eyes,” he wrote. Later on, in a BBC interview, Mullis wondered, if not for LSD, would he have been creative enough to have invented PCR? “I don’t know. I doubt it. I seriously doubt it,” he said. _https://elemental.medium.com/the-no...matic-scientist-who-invented-pcr-26b6678ccd46

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 30, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> On a loosely related note, Kary Mullis was tripping on LSD when he conceived the PCR…. These experts are a strange brew
> 
> _“The moment of discovery, as Mullis described it in his memoir, seemed psychedelic. “Lurid blue and pink images of electric molecules injected themselves somewhere between the mountain road and my eyes,” he wrote. Later on, in a BBC interview, Mullis wondered, if not for LSD, would he have been creative enough to have invented PCR? “I don’t know. I doubt it. I seriously doubt it,” he said. _https://elemental.medium.com/the-no...matic-scientist-who-invented-pcr-26b6678ccd46



LSD opens a gateway for them. Look up Steve Bancarz. He used to be a big New Ager and then converted. Lots of good videos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KMK (Dec 30, 2021)

I guess our mission field is getting bigger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Dec 30, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> LSD opens a gateway for them. Look up Steve Bancarz. He used to be a big New Ager and then converted. Lots of good videos.


Yeah, what’s that psychedelic drug Joe Rogan is always going on about? Sounds pretty dangerous to me….


----------



## A.Joseph (Dec 30, 2021)

DISCLAIMER: Don’t do drugs!!!!!

@BayouHuguenot found it….
_“Of all the psychedelics he's a fan of, his favorite is *DMT*, which Hunter S. Thompson once said was “like being shot out of a cannon.” Rogan loves it, thinks everyone could benefit from it, often uses his podcast to fulminate positively on its various perception-enhancing benefits.”_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pgwolv (Dec 30, 2021)

De Jager said:


> What's wrong with that? That's the same version John the Baptist used. If it's good enough for J the B, it's good enough for me.


I'll stick with Abraham and the Geneva Bible


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 30, 2021)

I can't remember the passage now in Screwtape letters, but C.S. Lewis speculated (via Screwtape) that the demons would eventually reintroduce themselves into the modern age as "powers" in the universe, or perhaps as aliens. Certainly, you can see modern entertainment preparing the way for that to become plausible to the modern mind.


----------



## Osnah (Dec 30, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Also, the Fermi paradox.


This is what I have always used to explain away the possibility of life on other planets. Personally, I do not think that there is. The Fermi Paradox has been good rationale for me to say that we haven't been visited by aliens like the world would believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Dec 30, 2021)

I also think the timing of this “revelation” is convenient. Now that Ghislaine Maxwell has been convicted, and no doubt has the names of many Democrat pedophiles ready to drop from her lips, this alien business will provide the perfect distraction while Maxwell “kills herself.”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Dec 30, 2021)

At the most in the near future, I think we're looking at finding microbes on Mars.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 30, 2021)

I don't know about life on Mars, but I would certainly heartily testify that we have life at MARS! 

Peace,
Dr. Strange

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 30, 2021)

Alan D. Strange said:


> I don't know about life on Mars, but I would certainly heartily testify that we have life at MARS!
> 
> Peace,
> Dr. Strange


Some New Zealand students (including my beloved pastor) travel to MARS to study, then return to Middle Earth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 30, 2021)

I didn't really know ETs were taboo on the Board. It's pretty accepted stuff among most people I'm around. Even within Christianity, there are plenty of pastors that are open to the idea. Someone quoted C.S. Lewis. I think he speculated quite a bit about the possibility.

Now the abduction stuff... Many of those people seem like their mind's are in another world.


----------



## pgwolv (Dec 30, 2021)

Puritan Sailor said:


> I can't remember the passage now in Screwtape letters, but C.S. Lewis speculated (via Screwtape) that the demons would eventually reintroduce themselves into the modern age as "powers" in the universe, or perhaps as aliens. Certainly, you can see modern entertainment preparing the way for that to become plausible to the modern mind.


This is actually a creepy thought. I have never imagined a scenario where demons would manifest themselves to hordes of people in our day and age, albeit in such a disguise.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Dec 30, 2021)

I think that people felt this way during the moon landings back in the 60s. There are some major theological issues if intelligent life forms exist beyond our planet. How could the 2nd Adam fit into our salvation framework since they are a completely different category of species? The concepts of Christ being our surety and the incarnation categorically would only apply to mankind and not a different race. We would be forced to view them as animals or reprobates. This presupposes they don't have their own scriptures with their own surety. How would we handle that theologically? 

My personal opinion is that we are the only intelligent species in the universe made in God's image. There might be bacteria out there or even mammals but nothing like image-bearers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Dec 30, 2021)

- UFO lands on the White House lawn. 
- Alien walks out. 
- We wait in eager anticipation on what it’s first words are
- “Hello, have you heard about our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ?”
- Scientists heads explode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Dec 30, 2021)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> - “Hello, have you heard about our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ?”
> - Scientists heads explode



They still would reject him and say that the "ancient aliens" gave the Israelites the text in Egypt long ago. 

Thinking of his return though it probably would feel like a supernatural alien invasion.


----------



## De Jager (Dec 30, 2021)

It says a lot when the some of the "smartest" people in the world today would spend much of their waking hours choosing to seek aliens rather than the one true God. This is an evidence of the reprobate mind. This is not something that we should encourage or take part in. It is labour of futility.

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 30, 2021)

De Jager said:


> It says a lot when the some of the "smartest" people in the world today would spend much of their waking hours choosing to seek aliens rather than the one true God.


I've heard something like that before.... 1 Corinthians 1:26 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Dec 31, 2021)

I’m reminded of Richard Dawkins, who years ago suggested that aliens planted life on Earth. Somehow it was easily conceivable that extraterrestrials existed and invloved themselves in Earth’s affairs. But a Divine Creator? Out of the question.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 31, 2021)

Anyone ever notice that the messages received from these "aliens" sound a lot like Oprah platitudes and UN rhetoric? All about love and unity other rot. They never once talk about zero-point energy or something like that. That should be the give away that they are either demons or Deep State operatives.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Timmay (Dec 31, 2021)

I like Michael Heiser’s take on this:

Demons using technology and science to masquerade that they are demons to a culture steeped in science fiction. Some of the encounters and stories given about UFOs and aliens parallel accounts from the ancient world. 
Our modern mindset can’t stand the concept of demons so the narrative changes to something wrapped around technology. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Dec 31, 2021)

Tom Hart said:


> I’m reminded of Richard Dawkins, who years ago suggested that aliens planted life on Earth. Somehow it was easily conceivable that extraterrestrials existed and invloved themselves in Earth’s affairs. But a Divine Creator? Out of the question.


Yes. Dawkins will accept a more advanced civilizations regression but not God. It is a kind of multiple movers vs Prime Mover argument.


----------



## Brian T (Dec 31, 2021)

Similarly, I remember seeing Neil deGrasse Tyson waxing enthusiastically about "panspermia" and how he thought it was probably the best explanation for the origin of life on Earth: the idea that living microorganisms are floating around in outer space and some of them just happened to fall to Earth about 3,000,000,000 years ago. 

He was pretty excited about this theory too! It was far better, in his mind, than anything those silly religionists believe with all their talk of intelligent design and a Creator!!! 

Yeah, funny how scientists will think that random microorganisms floating randomly around the universe just happen to randomly fall on some random planet...and they think this is the best explanation for life on Earth? How did those living microorganisms themselves originate? What are they doing floating around in outer space? How would they even survive in outer space?


----------



## AFollowerOfTheWay (Dec 31, 2021)

I don't know if I believe, or if I "want to believe", but if we do start to hear about ET life here in the next few years I'll be cautious as to the truth of it. That said, if it is true... there's a whole new mission field!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 31, 2021)

Tom Hart said:


> I’m reminded of Richard Dawkins, who years ago suggested that aliens planted life on Earth. Somehow it was easily conceivable that extraterrestrials existed and invloved themselves in Earth’s affairs. But a Divine Creator? Out of the question.





ZackF said:


> Yes. Dawkins will accept a more advanced civilizations regression but not God. It is a kind of multiple movers vs Prime Mover argument.


As you know Rom 1:18 precisely gets to the point. For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men who *suppress the truth in unrighteousness. *Dawkins loves to talk about facts. He needs to know Rom 1:18 is factual and precisely speaks to the state of his heart. See also Heb 4:12. 

In this regard I have found R.C. Sproul's book very helpful "If There is a God, why are There Atheists?" Sproul argues that the issue is very specific. An Atheist would rather hide under the cloak of his unbelief than confront a holy God who punishes sin. 



pgwolv said:


> This is actually a creepy thought. I have never imagined a scenario where demons would manifest themselves to hordes of people in our day and age, albeit in such a disguise.


Creation Ministries International put out two excellent resources in the past decade - _Alien Intrusion: UFOs and the Evolution Connection_ (Book) and _Alien Intrusion: Unmasking a Deception_. (Movie). There is careful documentation in these resources of demonic powers.


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Dec 31, 2021)

As far as seeing UFOs, which usually involve weird light patterns, Dr. Jason Lisle basically says if you saw it through a window/mirror or were wearing glasses, don’t trust it. Same would go for high humidity, or over water. As an eye doctor, I would also say if you are alone, it could be entoptic phenomena as well. 

Of course in the age of drones, I expect a rise in UFO sightings as well. And the government I’m sure is always working on crazy aircraft. 

The star link satellite is pretty cool to watch, I’m sure for folks who haven’t seen it before or know about it could think the aliens were close.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 31, 2021)

It is not a mission field. They are demons or meat suits made by fallen archons

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Dec 31, 2021)

I think we can find some guidance in how we relate to intelligent non-image bearers (INIBs) by thinking about how we treat other creatures and artificial intelligence. We already treat animals differently for various reasons. Pet dogs and cats rank higher in most households than mice and cockroaches. One can say INIBs may be deserving of more, that is fine. There is no reason that privileges and rights could not be assigned to them. Just because they can't go to heaven (or hell) doesn't mean INIBs necessarily must be feared or dismissed.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 31, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> It is not a mission field. They are demons or meat suits made by fallen archons


I wish I had a new meat suit, mine is wearing out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 31, 2021)

I think it will be ironic if we really do get a one-world government and a world leader emerges and we must have a mark to buy or sell or travel. Then it is all black helicopters and Chinese armies marching across the Euphrates from there!


----------



## TheInquirer (Dec 31, 2021)

I personally have not seen any compelling evidence whatsoever for aliens and lots of compelling evidence that they are man made craft.

Rewind to the 1950s when the UFO sightings really started amping up. Hmm, what just happened? WWII - German technology was far beyond ours in the areas of rocketry and jet propulsion aircraft. After WWII, you have Operation Paperclip, the mass effort by the U.S. and Soviet Union to grab as many Nazi scientists as possible. Werner Von Braun helps the U.S. make a trip to the moon. Other Nazi scientists start working at Area 51. Annie Jacobsen's book "Area 51," and her other works, are well-researched and can provide some good background for what was going on.

With the ability to grow tissue now, along with other technological advances in DNA and remote control systems, even if I saw an alien walking around I would have a hard time believing it wasn't man made.

The whole UFO phenomenon is a useful deception - its one area I think Michael Heiser is correct on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Dec 31, 2021)

TheInquirer said:


> With the ability to grow tissue now, along with other technological advances in DNA and remote control systems, even if I saw an alien walking around I would have a hard time believing it wasn't man made.


That's right! If you throw in increases in AI tech, who knows in 20 years? I think true, sentient Artificial General Intelligence (AGI) is a long way (50-100 years) off. However, pulling off convincing imitations of AGI, especially with live tissue, will be coming much sooner.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Dec 31, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> It is not a mission field. They are demons or meat suits made by fallen archons


What is an fallen archon? Is this something different than a demon or just a different class of demon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 1, 2022)

retroGRAD3 said:


> What is an fallen archon? Is this something different than a demon or just a different class of demon?


Eph 6. I’ll try and o unpack it when I get back to my computer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jan 1, 2022)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Eph 6. I’ll try and o unpack it when I get back to my computer


Thanks. I will check out Eph 6 in the mean time.


----------



## iainduguid (Jan 1, 2022)

Although widely reported, the original story now appears to be fake news.









NASA hasn’t hired theologians to study reaction to alien life


CLAIM: “NASA just hired 24 theologians to assess how the world would react if we discovered alien life.” AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. NASA has not hired any theologians to study the potential reaction humans would have to the discovery of alien life.




apnews.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jan 1, 2022)

iainduguid said:


> Although widely reported, the original story now appears to be fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this thread’s brain damage for NOTHING!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ZackF (Jan 1, 2022)

Jeri Tanner said:


> All this thread’s brain damage for NOTHING!


Maybe NASA just called for volunteers.


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Jan 1, 2022)

If a fact checker says something is false, doesn't that usually mean it's probably true?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Jan 1, 2022)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> If a fact checker says something is false, doesn't that usually mean it's probably true?


Or the fact checker is doing damage control ahead of the propaganda push. The factual portion of the AP fact check reads as follows (Note: *Astrobiology* is a field of study. ..formerly known as exobiology, is an interdisciplinary scientific field *that studies the origins, early evolution, distribution, and future of life in the universe. Astrobiology considers the question of whether extraterrestrial life exists, and if it does, how humans can detect it*)….

_“*While the agency’s astrobiology program did grant money to the Center of Theological Inquiry, frequently referred to as CTI, to “assess societal implications for NASA’s astrobiological and search for life efforts,” NASA was not involved in the selection of researchers*, according to an agency spokesperson. *The fellows worked independently through the center and were not considered NASA employees. *

Further, the NASA-funded parts of the research concluded four years ago. The program was also funded in part by the John Templeton Foundation.

“*Individuals who receive grant funding from NASA are not employees, advisors, or spokespersons for the agency,”* the NASA spokesperson told the AP in an email. “Thus, the researchers and scholars involved with this study were not hired by NASA, but instead received funding through CTI to conduct this work.”

William Storrar, CTI’s director, told the AP that *the purpose of the program was not to advise NASA, but to convene scholars in the humanities to discuss research in astrobiology, which is the scientific field that studies the potential of the universe to harbor life outside Earth.*

“These scholarly reflections on the societal implications of astrobiology *are being published in a series of individual monographs and peer-reviewed academic journal articles by the theologians, religion scholars, philosophers and literary scholars who participated in our research program for visiting scholars at the Center of Theological Inquiry*,” Storrar wrote in an email.

The topic is also not new to NASA. The agency spokesperson added that NASA has sought to address similar topics, including the “potential societal impact of finding life beyond Earth,” since 1998.

Although the CTI program had finished by 2018, it gained attention recently when one of the former fellows, Rev. Andrew Davison from the University of Cambridge, announced he was set to publish a book called “Astrobiology and Christian Doctrine.” Davison researches the consequences of astrobiology for Christian theology, according to the Divinity school at Cambridge. 

Davison also confirmed to the AP that he was not “hired directly or paid a salary” by NASA or CTI. He said Cambridge continued to pay his salary while he participated in the program.”_

If there is nothing to report, what is all the fuss and hype about? I think it’s a distraction.








NASA hires theologians to help tell humans that alien life exists, per new report


Ryan Grim, Kim Iversen, and Robby Soave discuss how religion might impact Americans' reactions to proof of extraterrestrial life.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Morgan (Jan 1, 2022)

De Jager said:


> Why are we so quick to ascribe unexplainable phenomena to beings that God has never said that he created (aliens) as opposed to ones that he has (angels)? If Satan can masquerade as an angel of light, why can he not masquerade as some stupid flying object.
> 
> I have to fully confess, I think the idea of aliens is complete and utter garbage, a colossal waste of time and spiritually unprofitable.


I agree with your statement and quite frankly am surprised at some of the comments on this topic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 1, 2022)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> If a fact checker says something is false, doesn't that usually mean it's probably true?



Always.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 1, 2022)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Always.


_Our fact checkers have reviewed this assertion and have determined that it is missing context...or subtlety...or, we just don't like it."_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 1, 2022)

One could argue that the NASB has already prepared us for alien contact - especially a certain little green man from Star Wars.


----------



## A.Joseph (Jan 1, 2022)

Morgan said:


> I agree with your statement and quite frankly am surprised at some of the comments on this topic.


Hmmm. I’m not seeing anything too surprising. The consensus seems to be disbelief in anything not spoken of or counter to God’s word and perfect creation. I think these discussions are good cause it shows corrupt methods, ungodly imaginations and futile pursuits. Pretty much a majority of these fields have gone off the rails or are built upon a sketchy foundation with faulty presuppositions. When Christians like Francis Collins present things in a contradictory or inconsistent way it helps me spot a lack of sound practice and integrity under a guise or veneer of faith. That’s why Christianity “Today” is further estranged from the immutable Creator in their content and who and what they platform. Experts and intellectuals are often and ultimately as good as their foundation…. The further they go from what God has made known, orderly, and tangible, well, the further they go…

Imaginative and unbiblical gatekeepers are cult starters. It’s good to know where they are coming from, especially when they are offering local and global (even galactic) interpretations and recommendations.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 1, 2022)

Morgan said:


> I agree with your statement and quite frankly am surprised at some of the comments on this topic.


I think I was the only one who is supportive of the belief of intelligent life outside of earth. I'm actually surprised by the seemingly strong judgements against the belief. Friends, this is not stuff to judge each other over. The Bible is silent on the topic. All of us have freedom in this area to theorize what we shall, and we shouldn't pass judgment on one another over it, so long as we are obeying the commands of God. I don't have the definitive truth, nor do any of you. In time we will learn more about this topic.

65 percent of Americans believe there is intelligent life outside of earth. And 65 percent of Americans claim Christianity as their worldview. So that's a lot of Christians who are open to the idea. Believing in aliens does not equate to seeking another thing to worship. I live for the things of God, and yet I am open-minded about this topic.

Let us not come down on each other so boldly. I'm confident there are ways in which I practice piety and holiness that you don't, but I wouldn't judge you critically over such things. Sometimes I wonder how some of you get along with people in everyday life, if you have friends, and if you have close, affectionate, and loving relationships with people. It just doesn't seem like stable relationships would hold up well with the way I see some communication. (I'm not saying this about you or any specific people.) Hopefully I'm wrong. Sorry if I come across as negative; it's just kind of a bummer when the people of God should be the most encouraging people to talk with, not the ones who make you feel the most low. At any rate, happy new year and have a blessed Lord's Day!


----------



## Morgan (Jan 1, 2022)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I think I was the only one who is supportive of the belief of intelligent life outside of earth. I'm actually surprised by the seemingly strong judgements against the belief. Friends, this is not stuff to judge each other over. The Bible is silent on the topic. All of us have freedom in this area to theorize what we shall, and we shouldn't pass judgment on one another over it, so long as we are obeying the commands of God. I don't have the definitive truth, nor do any of you. In time we will learn more about this topic.
> 
> 65 percent of Americans believe there is intelligent life outside of earth. And 65 percent of Americans claim Christianity as their worldview. So that's a lot of Christians who are open to the idea. Believing in aliens does not equate to seeking another thing to worship. I live for the things of God, and yet I am open-minded about this topic.
> 
> Let us not come down on each other so boldly. I'm confident there are ways in which I practice piety and holiness that you don't, but I wouldn't judge you critically over such things. Sometimes I wonder how some of you get along with people in everyday life, if you have friends, and if you have close, affectionate, and loving relationships with people. It just doesn't seem like stable relationships would hold up well with the way I see some communication. Hopefully I'm wrong. Sorry if I come across as negative; it's just kind of a bummer when the people of God should be the most encouraging people to talk with, not the ones who make you feel the most low. At any rate, happy new year and have a blessed Lord's Day!


You're taking this a bit too personal, I was not even referring to you in particular (without looking through the whole topic again I do no recall who stated what and I did not want to spend the time to read through it all again), just the responses overall. I was not coming down on anyone or making any judgements either as this topic is not an important one to me. Just making general statements.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 1, 2022)

Morgan said:


> You're taking this a bit too personal, I was not even referring to you in particular (without looking through the whole topic again I do no recall who stated what and I did not want to spend the time to read through it all again), just the responses overall. I was not coming down on anyone or making any judgements either as this topic is not an important one to me. Just making general statements.


Sorry, I wasn't saying that last part about you. I actually don't recall ever really seeing your interaction on here. It was just a general statement. Blessings!


----------



## ZackF (Jan 1, 2022)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I think I was the only one who is supportive of the belief of intelligent life outside of earth. I'm actually surprised by the seemingly strong judgements against the belief. Friends, this is not stuff to judge each other over. The Bible is silent on the topic. All of us have freedom in this area to theorize what we shall, and we shouldn't pass judgment on one another over it, so long as we are obeying the commands of God. I don't have the definitive truth, nor do any of you. In time we will learn more about this topic.
> 
> 65 percent of Americans believe there is intelligent life outside of earth. And 65 percent of Americans claim Christianity as their worldview. So that's a lot of Christians who are open to the idea. Believing in aliens does not equate to seeking another thing to worship. I live for the things of God, and yet I am open-minded about this topic.
> 
> Let us not come down on each other so boldly. I'm confident there are ways in which I practice piety and holiness that you don't, but I wouldn't judge you critically over such things. Sometimes I wonder how some of you get along with people in everyday life, if you have friends, and if you have close, affectionate, and loving relationships with people. It just doesn't seem like stable relationships would hold up well with the way I see some communication. Hopefully I'm wrong. Sorry if I come across as negative; it's just kind of a bummer when the people of God should be the most encouraging people to talk with, not the ones who make you feel the most low. At any rate, happy new year and have a blessed Lord's Day!




Ryan, I think I can help. Sometimes we need to buck up a little. You've been a little sensitive on other topics. If someone thinks a topic is a waste of time or ridiculous, what do you care? This is a theological discussion board not a woke knitting Facebook group. I find those that find it a "waste of time" don't hesitate to drop multiple posts.

Maybe I am the closest to you in belief here as I think it is _possible _that intelligent extraterrestrial life exists. Maybe they are as Jacob theorizes or maybe not. The Bible is clear that man was created in God's image. This excludes dogs, roaches, and whales. If any kind of life exists on Mars (soil microbes), Venus (atmospheric microbes), the moons of Jupiter and/or Saturn, I think the likelihood of complex (though not necessarily intelligent) life elsewhere in the galaxy/universe increases considerably. I see this, even if intelligent life exists elsewhere, as pointing to the apex of man as created by God according to Psalm 8. Latest estimates put the total number of galaxies at over 100 billion. With the known laws of physics, how would we detect an even highly advanced society? I know Asimov theorized in his Foundation series about a civilization that could manipulate the energy of a galaxy but I digress. My point is even if only one intelligent species exists per million galaxies, the total number is staggering. How much more is man in God's eye to be over so many creatures including some that may have our attributes. Learn to rest in what you find biblical and reasonable instead of how many that agree.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A.Joseph (Jan 1, 2022)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I think I was the only one who is supportive of the belief of intelligent life outside of earth. I'm actually surprised by the seemingly strong judgements against the belief. Friends, this is not stuff to judge each other over. The Bible is silent on the topic. All of us have freedom in this area to theorize what we shall, and we shouldn't pass judgment on one another over it, so long as we are obeying the commands of God. I don't have the definitive truth, nor do any of you. In time we will learn more about this topic.
> 
> 65 percent of Americans believe there is intelligent life outside of earth. And 65 percent of Americans claim Christianity as their worldview. So that's a lot of Christians who are open to the idea. Believing in aliens does not equate to seeking another thing to worship. I live for the things of God, and yet I am open-minded about this topic.
> 
> Let us not come down on each other so boldly. I'm confident there are ways in which I practice piety and holiness that you don't, but I wouldn't judge you critically over such things. Sometimes I wonder how some of you get along with people in everyday life, if you have friends, and if you have close, affectionate, and loving relationships with people. It just doesn't seem like stable relationships would hold up well with the way I see some communication. (I'm not saying this about you or any specific people.) Hopefully I'm wrong. Sorry if I come across as negative; it's just kind of a bummer when the people of God should be the most encouraging people to talk with, not the ones who make you feel the most low. At any rate, happy new year and have a blessed Lord's Day!


I think you were fine and coming from a place of innocence and good heartedness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 1, 2022)

ZackF said:


> Ryan, I think I can help. Sometimes we need to buck up a little. You've been a little sensitive on other topics. If someone thinks a topic is a waste of time or ridiculous, what do you care? This is a theological discussion board not a woke knitting Facebook group. I find those that find it a "waste of time" don't hesitate to drop multiple posts.
> 
> Maybe I am the closest to you in belief here as I think it is _possible _that intelligent extraterrestrial life exists. Maybe they are as Jacob theorizes or maybe not. The Bible is clear that man was created in God's image. This excludes dogs, roaches, and whales. If any kind of life exists on Mars (soil microbes), Venus (atmospheric microbes), the moons of Jupiter and/or Saturn, I think the likelihood of complex (though not necessarily intelligent) life elsewhere in the galaxy/universe increases considerably. I see this, even if intelligent life exists elsewhere, as pointing to the apex of man as created by God according to Psalm 8. Latest estimates put the total number of galaxies at over 100 billion. With the known laws of physics, how would we detect an even highly advanced society? I know Asimov theorized in his Foundation series about a civilization that could manipulate the energy of a galaxy but I digress. My point is even if only one intelligent species exists per million galaxies, the total number is staggering. How much more is man in God's eye to be over so many creatures including some that may have our attributes. Learn to rest in what you find biblical and reasonable instead of how many that agree.


Thanks for the encouragement! Yeah, I'm fine with disagreement. That's normal and I don't mind it. It's just when people try to make you feel inferior and ridiculous for a belief, that's where it get's tough. Maybe that's a good way for me to grow in humility...


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 1, 2022)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> It's just when people try to make you feel inferior and ridiculous for a belief, that's where it get's tough. Maybe that's a good way for me to grow in humility...


This is a good thing to reflect on. It goes for most anything. 

Without trying to pick on you, I note your words: "people try to make you feel inferior and ridiculous for a belief...."

Good-willed people can disagree about something without even contemplating the desire to make another feel inferior. Not always the case, of course, but charity demands this presumption.

Blessings, Ryan. I preach this to myself as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 2, 2022)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! Yeah, I'm fine with disagreement. That's normal and I don't mind it. It's just when people try to make you feel inferior and ridiculous for a belief, that's where it get's tough. Maybe that's a good way for me to grow in humility...


Has anyone here actually done that? 

Back to the point: while it is hypothetically possible God could have created other alien races, that doesn't explain away the insurmountable scientific reasons why there almost certainly aren't. Nor does it address the fact that many UFO encounters sound identical to demonic manifestations.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 2, 2022)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Has anyone here actually done that?
> 
> Back to the point: while it is hypothetically possible God could have created other alien races, that doesn't explain away the insurmountable scientific reasons why there almost certainly aren't. Nor does it address the fact that many UFO encounters sound identical to demonic manifestations.


Good points. Even Christian’s seem more likely to believe in extra-biblical sci-fi narratives than they would believe in continuing demon activity and angelic activity. I think this is just another proof of how unhealthy doses of entertainment (pointing at myself) can numb us to the realities of scripture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> Good points. Even Christian’s seem more likely to believe in extra-biblical sci-fi narratives than they would believe in continuing demon activity and angelic activity. I think this is just another proof of how unhealthy doses of entertainment (pointing at myself) can numb us to the realities of scripture.


Agree with this. In my corner of life, many are eager to believe in aliens, but mention angels and demons and they look at you like you are a fool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 2, 2022)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Agree with this. In my corner of life, many are eager to believe in aliens, but mention angels and demons and they look at you like you are a fool.


Yep, these are my own fallacious tendencies as well. Which is probably due to more hours spent watching the Alien Anthology than doing in-depth studies of Angels and Demons.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 2, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> Good points. Even Christian’s seem more likely to believe in extra-biblical sci-fi narratives than they would believe in continuing demon activity and angelic activity. I think this is just another proof of how unhealthy doses of entertainment (pointing at myself) can numb us to the realities of scripture.



I agree. And X-Files is one of the top five greatest shows of all time. I certainly understand the appeal of sci fi

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## ZackF (Jan 2, 2022)

BayouHuguenot said:


> I agree. And X-Files is one of the top five greatest shows of all time. I certainly understand the appeal of sci fi


X-Files was good indeed. I think they would have done e even better to end it a couple seasons after the movie. My wife and I have enjoyed Smallville and I've wondered if a lot of the X-Files makers ended up there.


----------



## jw (Jan 2, 2022)

A four page thread on this silliness? Lord help us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Jan 2, 2022)

jw said:


> A four page thread on this silliness? Lord help us.


I think you need some cheering up….

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 2, 2022)

jw said:


> A four page thread on this silliness? Lord help us.


That's what everyone says before the Antichrist shows up dressed as an alien and enslaves the whole human population!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Jan 2, 2022)

Yous guys.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 2, 2022)

Pergamum said:


> That's what everyone says before the Antichrist shows up dressed as an alien and enslaves the whole human population!


I remember the episode where those same aliens said that they are over 6000 years old and were there when they saw God create the earth. But then they did the sign of the cross :\


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 2, 2022)

jw said:


> Yous guys.


Such assuming, non-inclusive language!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 11, 2022)



Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Jan 11, 2022)

Pergamum said:


> That's what everyone says before the Antichrist shows up dressed as an alien and enslaves the whole human population!



If you read Revelation it sure does sound like an Alein invasion. For those experiencing it, it would probably feel like it too.


----------



## Challer (Jan 11, 2022)

RobertPGH1981 said:


> If you read Revelation it sure does sound like an Alein invasion. For those experiencing it, it would probably feel like it too.



Not to mention Ezekiel..

"As for their rings, they were so high that they were dreadful; and their rings _were_ full of eyes round about them four." - Ezekiel 1:18 (KJV)

Well, nevermind - there I go mentioning Ezekiel.


----------

